# Babies Castle - Kent - March 2013



## Mardy Bum (Mar 11, 2013)

Having done a quick browse round Lillesden the logical next stop was Babies Castle just up the road.
It was easy enough to find with a bit of help from google maps and sat nav. It looked like I wasn't gonna have time to find a way into the grounds and have to settle for some snaps from outside the fence, luckily it was no problem slipping in. As with Lillesden time was short, 10 minutes, so it was just a quick walk around the back by the infamous swimming pool. Most of the main building and outhouses looked securely shut up but there were signs of visitors and builders. The bushes had started to be cleared but parts were still fairly over grown and the ground felt pretty marshy to walk on.
The main building looked undisturbed but I wasn't taking any chance alone, I remember a report on here mentioning a tramp found sleeping inside! I got the feeling someone was inside the black shed behind the main building and that was enough to send me on my way. The creepiness wasn't helped by not switching my phone sat nav off and hearing a voice say 'turn right' in a rather authoritative tone and not realising it was coming from my pocket! 
A few passing dog walkers gave an odd look or two but I'm hoping I looked more arty farty than thieving pikey 

A history of the castle can be found here http://www.goldonian.org/photos/photo_archive_homes/pages/babies_castle_england_.htm












The creepy shed on the left, the other door was hanging off and was the only obviously disturbed building I saw





The red chair!





















Some more pictures here. Technology, time and sun light were against me a bit! 

http://s1306.photobucket.com/albums/s574/mardy_bum87/babies-castle-march2013


----------



## sonyes (Mar 11, 2013)

Now that looks nice! Thanks for the share.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 11, 2013)

LOL your report made me chuckle!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 11, 2013)

I remember it as if it were yesterday


----------



## HughieD (Mar 11, 2013)

What a fascinating place...


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 11, 2013)

I really wish I'd gone round the front but it's pretty exposed and on a busy road. Can't wait to go again and a proper look round.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 11, 2013)

Cracking photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Great little report dam the sat nav voice lol


----------



## diblet (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice! Do you know if anyone has reported on Thurnham primary school? I walk past there most days and such a shame its falling apart. Was bought by a building company a few years ago and they have just left it to ruin since, Would love to see some inside pics!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 5, 2013)

liking this, thanks for sharing


----------

